# Dutch speed paste smell



## ChingShih (Jul 3, 2022)

I have question for all people who know what is real pure dutch speed paste
They have that fine white creamy paste that smells very nice

What is the thing that makes it smell so nice? 
I know they convert A- oil with acid and get the paste, but why does it still smell so nice?

When I tried to convert my p2np al/hg reducted A-oil to paste it didn't have that fine addicting smell

So where lies the answer? What does make ''their'' (dutch) speed paste smell so nice?
Or is this just that they make the purest A oil it can be made and then convert it with purest Methanol and Acid?
Or in what lies the answer?


----------



## ASheSChem

ChingShih said:


> is this just that they make the purest A oil it can be made and then convert it with purest Methanol and Acid?
> Or in what lies the answer?



ChingShihit's the opposite...

he uses nothing pure, and purifies nothing,
then add some shit like caffeine

and this is the smell you like..

edit : we talked about it a bit there : http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/european-speed.1856/


----------



## ChingShih

ASheSChem said:


> it's the opposite...
> 
> he uses nothing pure, and purifies nothing,
> then add some shit like caffeine
> ...



ASheSChem
ASheSChem please stop talking this nonsense because you don't know what you speak of, as you clearly didn't have pure dutch paste in your life.
There are also people who purify their stuff and don't put anything to reduce the quality of it, because they know what they are doing with this policy!
I am talking about pure dutch paste, not some shitty 5% speed paste bashed to the moon with caffeine.
So If you don't know what the smell of pure stuff is please stay out of this discussion.

There are people who know what I talk and maybe they can shed a light on this subject.


----------



## ASheSChem

ok... even though I live near the Dutch border and have been taking it regularly (25 years of party..) but you know the truth, not me

have a nice day anyway


----------



## T0R

I think becouse they use methanol with the a-oil and not aceton like I read here that almost everyone use here.


----------



## ChingShih

I didn't mean to be rude to you or anything, but you came up with that attitude that there is nothing else then full of caffeine paste out there.

Please people who have some more knowledge, feel free to post


----------



## ASheSChem

personally... since I've been using amphetamine sulfate I've noticed that it's not at all the same high as dutch speed


----------



## T0R

it is not a stupid question becouse it is importand if you wanna sell your product . 
people speak about it and if you have the fresh smell you are good . 
aceton smells more like paint ( my experians )


----------



## G.Patton

ChingShih said:


> I have question for all people who know what is real pure dutch speed paste
> They have that fine white creamy paste that smells very nice
> 
> What is the thing that makes it smell so nice?
> ...



ChingShih


ASheSChem said:


> he uses nothing pure, and purifies nothing,
> then add some shit like caffeine
> 
> and this is the smell you like..


I agree with @ASheSChem , usually it is some impurities for "special" appearance and smell


----------



## Mclssmxxl

ChingShih said:


> I didn't mean to be rude to you or anything, but you came up with that attitude that there is nothing else then full of caffeine paste out there.
> 
> Please people who have some more knowledge, feel free to post



ChingShihSee for yourself, get some dry acetone (distilled or dried over a drying agent) and dissolve some of that dutch paste.See how much you’re left with and let’s start from there.
Most often amphetamine laboratories are siezed with amounts of caffeine, indicating they cut at the source.Something like 70% of street speed contains caffeine, god knows what others are cut with.


----------



## ACAB

ChingShih said:


> real pure dutch speed paste



ChingShih


ChingShih said:


> They have that fine white creamy paste that smells very nice


You're also one of those people who like to suck chemical dirt through your nose because it burns so nicely, huh?

Now let's get serious...

Amphetamisulfat is probably the purest of the pure what you can consume in amphetamines, because you can not snuff A-oil, that burns everything away in your head. Amphetamine sulfate, when finely ground with a grinder, is a white, absolutely odorless and very bitter tasting fine powder. We all agree on that, anyone who says otherwise should climb into some cave and never come out again.

Now tell me, please, what about a greasy paste is supposed to be particularly pure? The sludge contains maybe 15-30% amphetamine sulfate, the rest is lactose, caffeine, solvents and synthesis sludge that has not been cleaned out of the oil by the producer, not to speak of the paste mixers.
If you did it right instead of dumping all that shit in there and stirring it would never become paste. So please stop with the fucking dealer talk. ...real pure dutch speed paste.... i am laughing my ass off...


ChingShih said:


> There are people who know what I talk and maybe they can shed a light on this subject.


These are the people who believe good speed gives really nice heart palpitations, urge to move and must burn in the nose.
You won't find them here, because they've already been informed.


Mclssmxxl said:


> See for yourself, get some dry acetone (distilled or dried over a drying agent) and dissolve some of that dutch paste.See how much you’re left with and let’s start from there.


I would suggest hot water, then filter and in then in the fridge, then he can look at his caffeine slush.
The ampehtamine sulfate will be still in solution


----------



## ChingShih

Pennywise said:


> You're also one of those people who like to suck chemical dirt through your nose because it burns so nicely, huh?
> 
> Now let's get serious...
> 
> ...



Pennywise
Did you understand what I wrote? Because it doesn't seems like you read what I asked for!
I ASKED WHAT MAKES THAT NICE SMELL IN THEIR PASTE!
Because you only wrote amateur things which I already know for a long time
And the dutch pure speed paste which I am talking of should contain only: Methanol, bit of unreacted Sulfuric Acid and Amphetamine Sulfate 

PASTE BECOMES WHEN YOU TURN A OIL INTO SULFATE; SO NO THERE IS NOT SHIT IN THERE IF YOU DON'T DUMP SHIT IN IT!!!
If you do not have any better answer to write, please stay out of this thread as your answer didn't help nor 1% of my question that I asked.

So the question still remains!


----------



## ACAB

I get from my self made A-oil only amphetamine sulfate without any of impurities and it smells like nothing. That is pure my friend. I had read your post and tell you the true about your speed paste and what is really pure.
You so-called pros have no idea about the cleaning of the product and therefore you dump dirt in there to sell it. The *smell and taste comes from a by-product of synthesis,* so called *impurities*, that *has already been told to you* once, *confirmed by an expert* and now good luck further with your dirty disgusting sludge.


----------



## ChingShih

Pennywise said:


> I get from my self made A-oil only amphetamine sulfate without any of impurities and it smells like nothing. That is pure my friend. I had read your post and tell you the true about your speed paste and what is really pure.
> You so-called pros have no idea about the cleaning of the product and therefore you dump dirt in there to sell it. The *smell and taste comes from a by-product of synthesis,* so called *impurities*, that *has already been told to you* once, *confirmed by an expert* and now good luck further with your dirty disgusting sludge.



Pennywise
You are insulting people who you don't even know and saying they dump dirt in something which they do not even sell.
Pure dry sulfate really smells of nothing, maybe only a bit of cat piss BUT paste has smell, and pure paste has a smell which you clearly didn't smelled 
as you don't know about what I am talking, so we will end this discussion you had with yourself in those posts of yours.


----------



## MadHatter

ChingShih said:


> You are insulting people who you don't even know and saying they dump dirt in something which they do not even sell.
> Pure dry sulfate really smells of nothing, maybe only a bit of cat piss BUT paste has smell, and pure paste has a smell which you clearly didn't smelled
> as you don't know about what I am talking, so we will end this discussion you had with yourself in those posts of yours.



ChingShih
ChingShih, do stop this. You're embarrasing yourself. Study chemistry. Amphetamine suphate with solvents dried out is a colourless, nonodorous, bitter-tasting, dry white salt with no tints.
If it's paste, it's still wet from solvents and part of its weight will be those unevaporated solvents, not amphetamine.
If it has a smell, it's from impurities or additives still in or put into the chemical.
This is the simple truth, just deal with it and stop insulting people trying to tell you this.

If you experience the amphetamine paste as being stronger than other amphetamine forms you've tried before, it's because those earlier powders were cut to a higher extent than this stuff. Or that all of it or part of it is meth.
One of the strongest forms of amphetamine I ever tried in my partying days was a brown, polymerized goo that was around for a period of time. I now know it was shit: badly manufactured and poorly purified crude amphetamine. But it was probably more concentrated than most of the speed that was around back then. Still doesn't change the fact that it was shit from a shitty cook.

As for the smell you're talking about, maybe you should try and describe it? If it's an almondy smell that resembles Amaretto liqueur, it's unreacted benzaldehyde. If it's a flowery smell resembling of lady perfumes from the middle east or public toilets, it might be unreacted P2P, and so on.


----------



## ACAB

ChingShih said:


> pure paste



ChingShihSuch a thing does not exist, understand that finally, I wanted to try it in the friendly funny way, but you probably felt attacked, sorry for that, but it is most of the information withheld, otherwise the dirt would not sell. Come to the dark side, we have cookies and pure product


----------



## ChingShih

You all understood this wrong - because you thought I think that speed paste is pure amphetamine but I know it's not
You all think I am amateur which sniffed some speed paste or speed paste full of caffeine, but you are all wrong
I know what is pure amphetamine sulfate so for all of you ''experts'' you don't need to explain me this 

The smell which I am talking about in dutch speed paste is the smell of A-oil as the closest comparison of what I talk
So they probably use Methanol with A-oil because that the smell of A-oil still remains so strong with their paste
And it really smells nice, not like acetone or toluene or some kind of other solvent

SO @Pennywise and @DocX thank you for your answers, know that I am not feeling insulted in any kind of way or either insulting others  
This is all discussion and we can discuss like normal people and share our experiences and ask questions


----------



## Mclssmxxl

ChingShih said:


> You all understood this wrong - because you thought I think that speed paste is pure amphetamine but I know it's not
> You all think I am amateur which sniffed some speed paste or speed paste full of caffeine, but you are all wrong
> I know what is pure amphetamine sulfate so for all of you ''experts'' you don't need to explain me this
> 
> ...



ChingShihYou answered your own question, it’s likely decomposition products of the “a-oil” reacting with air, which are impurities as people said above.Just don’t clean in any way and you get that smell, simple.If you’re looking to purify then “flavor” just don’t clean it, doing it after doesn’t make sense economically or practically, at least in my opinion.My phd subject was pure dutch paste made from A-oil, so I know what I’m talking about


----------



## Netflix

They made speed from apaan or now from bmk glicydate no body there in nederland use p2np they have better and faster way and is true no body made form 1/l a-oli 1kg speed but 4kg or 5kg mix with caffeine because is biznes simple everybody want made max monay from product


----------



## speedygonzales

who can help me i want to make A oil myself where can i find the right contact person


----------



## tweaker2 (Dec 18, 2022)

if you mean the pleasant flowery smell that some amphetamine have it comes from p2p


----------



## StarWars

If dutch lab made p2p is much more better made meth better monay like speed .
The made form bmk glicydate or p2np or APAAN
And meth MAPK or somting like this is name.


----------



## 41Dxflatline

It's dichloromethane


----------



## StarWars

41Dxflatline said:


> It's dichloromethane



41DxflatlineWhat ??


----------



## StarWars

Pasta is shit i u can lost 50% it u dry him only idiot buy pasta. Speed must be dry then is for use


----------



## 41Dxflatline

StarWars said:


> Pasta is shit i u can lost 50% it u dry him only idiot buy pasta. Speed must be dry then is for use



StarWarsI don't know what it's like these days. I haven't bought any for around 20 years. It varied in quality back then


----------

